# Bochinchero



## brasileirinho

Olá!
Gostaria de saber o significado dessa palavra!

É 'fofoqueiro' ?
Estou lendo um livro de um escritor argentino que mora na Colômbia, (¿Quién mato a Iadira Salazar?, Eduardo Masullo) e pelo contexto cheguei a essa conclusão.

Além disso, escutei essa palavra na música "Tango del pecado" de "Calle 13"

_oye, princesa, llegó tu principe, el grosero
los bochincheros que se pongan un babero_

Agradeço!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Encontrei dois significados: fofoqueiro, e "alborotador".


----------



## Fer BA

Acho que fofoqueiro é _conventillero; bochinche_ é barulho.


----------



## Vanda

Brasileirinho, é interessante que os gaúchos tenham pegado emprestada a palavra dos vizinhos e no RS, bochinche/bochincho, do espanhol platino, bochinche, quer dizer: arrasta-pé /     Divertimento popular. /. rolo.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Tudo que faz ruido, pessoa molesta, que não é tranqüila, é '_bochinchero/a'_. Porém, vou pesquisar, pois não tenho tanta certeza que _bochinchero _na letra de um tango, tenha exatamente o mesmo significado. Temos muitas palavras que continuamos utilizando de nossa gíria (_lunfardo_) às vezes com outros sentidos (nem sempre).


----------



## brasileirinho

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Tudo que faz ruido, pessoa molesta, que não é tranqüila, é '_bochinchero/a'_. Porém, vou pesquisar, pois não tenho tanta certeza que _bochinchero _na letra de um tango, tenha exatamente o mesmo significado. Temos muitas palavras que continuamos utilizando de nossa gíria (_lunfardo_) às vezes com outros sentidos (nem sempre).



Sim, eu cheguei a essa conclusão também, de que _bochinchero_ seja uma pessoa que faça ruido e alvoroço, e então pensei _"por que não fofocas?". _No livro e na música até podemos retirar esses dois significados, mas pedi _a ajuda dos universitários_. 

Vou ver se encontro no livro um trecho. Quanto à música, não é bem um tango, é um reaggeton!

abrazos.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

brasileirinho said:


> Sim, eu cheguei a essa conclusão também, de que _bochinchero_ seja uma pessoa que faça ruido e alvoroço, e então pensei _"por que não fofocas?". _No livro e na música até podemos retirar esses dois significados, mas pedi _a ajuda dos universitários_.
> 
> Vou ver se encontro no livro um trecho. Quanto à música, não é bem um tango, é um reaggeton!
> 
> abrazos.


 

Hay una canción muy tonta de los años '70 creo, cuyo estribillo dice algo así como:

_... Voy de boliche en boliche, me gusta la noche, me gusta el bochinche..._

"Boliche" puede ser varias cosas, desde la disco donde van a bailar los jóvenes, pasando por cualquier bar pequeño y viejo, local de antigüedades, local de barrio.  En la canción se refiere al boliche para ir a bailar por supuesto, porque hay alboroto, diversión, el ambiente más que propicio para el nunca tan bien ponderado bochinche 

Por "fofoca" yo entiendo 'chusmerío', por qué no?  Donde hay chusmerío (como los que se arman entre las vedettes en la TV, o las señoras de barrio) con seguridad hay bochinche.  Y en el primer caso, paga!


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Ah era un reaggeton!  Se armó el bochinche!!!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Com significado de fofoqueiro

Com significado de _alborotador_


----------



## brasileirinho

WhoSoyEu said:


> Com significado de fofoqueiro
> 
> Com significado de _alborotador_



*bo·chin·che·ro* *-ra* _colloquial_

_adj._ 

 (_alborotador_) rowdy, brawling
 _Colombia_  , _Puerto Rico_  gossipy
 _m._ _&_ _f._ 

 (_alborotador_) rowdy, brawler
 _Colombia_  , _Puerto Rico_  gossip

Pois bem, como havia dito, o livro que estou lendo é da Colômbia e a música é de Porto Rico.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

brasileirinho said:


> *bo·chin·che·ro* *-ra* _colloquial_
> 
> 
> _adj._
> (_alborotador_) rowdy, brawling
> _Colombia_ , _Puerto Rico_ gossipy
> _m._ _&_ _f._
> (_alborotador_) rowdy, brawler
> _Colombia_ , _Puerto Rico_ gossip
> Pois bem, como havia dito, o livro que estou lendo é da Colômbia e a música é de Porto Rico.


Entonces el un _*chismoso alborotador.*_


----------



## Fer BA

Brasileirinho:

OK, e é um autor argentino 

Olhe isto (DRAE), eu diria que o uso de _bochinche/bochinchero_ como _chisme, chismoso_ é unicamente da area Caribe (Panamá, como diz a RAE, Colombia, Puerto Rico, etc.). Na Argentina -e diria no Cono Sul-, nunca é _chismoso_.


----------



## gblsilveira

Importante: no Rio Grande do Sul, entre os gaúchos (os de origem, do campo) se utiliza bochincho como bar, boteco. Ou seja, bochinchero seria alguém que gosta de estar sempre no bar, conversando, bebendo, etc.


----------

